# Quake3: How to add bots & maps?



## sunny0384 (Sep 9, 2005)

i'm currently playin quake and wanna add new bots and maps, i've a few of them but i donot undrestand how 2 add them in .pk3 file.so, plz help me out.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2005)

New maps should be copied to your Quake III Arena baseq3 folder. For example, in my computer, the following is the path to the baseq3 folder:

C:\Program Files\Quake III Arena\baseq3

I'm not sure sure how bots can be added. IF you want to add mods, you gotta copy the uncompressed folder to your Quake III Arena program folder.


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya, bots also in Baseq3 folder.


----------

